# my new toy, probably off topic



## BlackTipReefShark (Jun 1, 2016)

MY NEW GIZMO

sometimes the TT just doesn't do it


----------



## TonyZed (Jun 14, 2005)

Very nice too. Enjoy 8)


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Where are the pedals?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice 8)


----------



## BlackTipReefShark (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## andy mac (Jun 24, 2019)

Very nice indeed 

If you're interested, there's a bike thread over in Off Topic:
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1331802


----------

